

MongoDB 2.4 Critical Advisory - meghan
https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-9087

======
jerdavis
Here we go again... Is this a Critical Advisory? Sounds like Mongo is working
exactly as expected to me.

~~~
newsomderek
I've been running mongo for 2 years now with out a single dropped document or
data corruption. so I don't believe this is a case of "Sounds like Mongo is
working exactly as expected to me".

------
Mithrandir
First reported by Samuel Clay (conesus on HN) from NewsBlur:
<https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-9059>

------
jerdavis
Sorry I was thinking of MangoDb <https://github.com/dcramer/mangodb>

